# hallo from Vienna



## Paolo Miana (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all, my name is Paolo.

I am an aviation historian, I live in Vienna where I work in a WWI aircraft restoration company (www.craftlab.at). I am also a member of the association "Gli Archivi Ritrovati" devoted to recover, study and publish material from the several aviation related archives present in Italy. for furhtewr info about our project please visit orw website www.gliarchiviritrovati.it

ciao

Paolo

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 24, 2017)

Paolo Miana said:


> Hi all, my name is Paolo.
> 
> I am an aviation historian, I live in Vienna where I work in a WWI aircraft restoration company (www.craftlab.at). I am also a member of the association "Gli Archivi Ritrovati" devoted to recover, study and publish material from the several aviation related archives present in Italy. for furhtewr info about our project please visit orw website www.gliarchiviritrovati.it
> 
> ...


 welcome to the Forum


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome Paolo


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2017)

Welcome aboard amigo!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice to have you here.


----------



## Deadeye18 (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome Paolo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2017)

Very cool, welcome aboard!


----------

